# Words With Friends working APK



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

The current Words With Friends app from the market force closes on the Touchpad, but I found a version that worked.
I uploaded it here: http://www.4shared.com/android/E_qAbedX/Words_Free-4500.html
Note: This is the free version that has ads.
Be sure not to update it, it has worked flawlessly for me on Alpha 3 and Alpha 3.5.


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally works. Using on alpha 2.1. Thanks


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never played this game but will give it a try...thanks for the .apk


----------



## eddy2004man (Dec 18, 2011)

i know this might be a noob question but do I just open the link on the touchpad and it will download? Or do i have to some how transfer it


----------



## itzike (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks man!


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, if you use TiBu to remove the market link, it'll never get updated. Then you can relax


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah man! The bottom row of the game board isn't visible for me. Seems as if the letters on my hand are too large and covering up the bottom row.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> Ah man! The bottom row of the game board isn't visible for me. Seems as if the letters on my hand are too large and covering up the bottom row.


Yeah bottom row has never been available for me, ill just double tap in to zoom and see what i can do down there, its better than not having a working version








DRAGONDROID is my user name if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

How did you guys get this to work? I downloaded and tried installing, however it says "parsing package error"


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> How did you guys get this to work? I downloaded and tried installing, however it says "parsing package error"


what rom are you running?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

CM7 3


----------



## cisasteelersfan (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow thanks OP! Works great on Xronified B2.8


----------

